# First day driving



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

You've taken the bait. I can barely wait to read your first rant after the Uber switch.


----------



## jiwagon (Feb 19, 2015)

Beginners luck. Next day will be horrible and you'll hate your life.


----------



## bilyvh (Feb 4, 2015)

Why do this only 2-3 days a week? Quit your daytime job and do Uber fulltime, you'll be making $5k a month.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Funny how they all gloating over this shit at first thinking they've stepped into gold mine and then some time later start crying fault having realized, tasted and smelled that shit all over themselves.

Same vicious Uber cycle. It just never changes.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Wow so many unhappy and cynical people? Why not just quit if its so bad? Two friends of mine drive here too and make a ton of money. One of them has been doing it for 4 months and the other for about 6 months. They love it. Find something you enjoy and do it. If you hate your job - move on. 

I love my regular job. This is just extra money for trips and savings.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


Careful there, tiger. You're not making near as much money as you think you are. Wait 'til you've been at this a month or two. You'll soon start encountering Uberdouches who will piss you off. You'll also soon start calculating and understanding what the true cost is of operating your automobile.


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

Good luck and keep up the good attitude. Don't listen to the cry babies and pax haters on here because the drivers that make money are too busy to hang out and *****.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


Is that before or after Uber takes their 20%? Did you deduct your expenses such as fuel, maintenance and depreciation? These expenses run a MINIMUM of $0.40 to $0.50 per mile for every mile driven, even those with no passenger on board. Do you have commercial insurance? If not, do not expect your insurance to pay if you have an accident and they will probably drop you if they discover you are driving for Uber.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Don't forget to set aside a piece for the tax man too.


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Funny how they all gloating over this shit at first thinking they've stepped into gold mine and then some time later start crying fault having realized, tasted and smelled that shit all over themselves.
> 
> Same vicious Uber cycle. It just never changes.


Are you an Uber driver?


----------



## Chipper (Apr 10, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Wow so many unhappy and cynical people? Why not just quit if its so bad? Two friends of mine drive here too and make a ton of money. One of them has been doing it for 4 months and the other for about 6 months. They love it. Find something you enjoy and do it. If you hate your job - move on.
> 
> I love my regular job. This is just extra money for trips and savings.


Amen!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Don't forget to set aside a piece for the tax man too.


That only applies if a driver is actually earning a profit.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Good luck and keep up the good attitude. Don't listen to the cry babies and pax haters on here because the drivers that make money are too busy to hang out and *****.


Cry babies...euphemism for experienced, knowledgeable drivers.


----------



## cd029 (Apr 15, 2015)

LOL every time someone comes in and is enthusiastic about driving for Uber everyone always has to come in and beat them down. Let him enjoy the moment - if the expenses are that bad he'll learn over time. BTW I am not an Uber driver but I've been considering it on some nights and weekends. I have to say almost everyone seems to be negative about it in here.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Yeah, I was excited after my first shift in a cab 12 years ago. It felt like free money.

That feeling wears off pretty quickly.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Facts are neither negative or positive. I just think you should consider everything before making the decision to do this. If you still wish to pursue this, at least you'll be informed.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

cd029 said:


> LOL every time someone comes in and is enthusiastic about driving for Uber everyone always has to come in and beat them down. Let him enjoy the moment - if the expenses are that bad he'll learn over time. BTW I am not an Uber driver but I've been considering it on some nights and weekends. I have to say almost everyone seems to be negative about it in here.


It's really not negativity so much as it is a measure of experience and seasoning. Most of us enjoy driving for U/L, but we're also very aware of pitfalls and the fact that the only way to make money is to understand when, where, and how to game the system.

Anything else I can clarify for you, cd029?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

cd029 said:


> LOL every time someone comes in and is enthusiastic about driving for Uber everyone always has to come in and beat them down. Let him enjoy the moment - if the expenses are that bad he'll learn over time. BTW I am not an Uber driver but I've been considering it on some nights and weekends. I have to say almost everyone seems to be negative about it in here.


The problem is not just that in some markets it's pretty much impossible to make money, it's that even those of us that do can see the writing on the wall.

I live in Sugar Land just SW of Houston. I only drive the high guarantees and surges. The rate here is $1.10/mile.

I have seen coverage in Sugar Land (a wealthy town with crappy yellow cab service) become more and more spotty. Often at 4am there is no uber available. Occasionally even in the afternoon. Or the wait times are 20 mins or more. These folks would gladly pay cab rates to go to the airport or into town but all the drivers are heading to Houston to work guarantees that don't apply here or surges that only happen in certain areas of Houston.

Uber is LOSING Sugar Land and the other wealthy towns/ suburbs (Katy, The Woodlands, Kingwood) and so on. As drivers start they eventually realise there's no money there and drive into Houston as I do.

Areas just outside the surges in Houston proper can't get a driver quickly because everyone like me who is in a surge but is their closest driver either ignores their call or cancels. I talked to one the other day to ask him to cancel and he said I was the 4th driver who did that or canceled themselves. He was outside the 3.6 surge I was sitting in and although only half a mile from the surge edge he was 3 miles from me. Until some newbie went to get him he wasn't getting an uber.

The point is I can and do make money doing this but only if I deliver crappy customer service by cherry picking and ignoring a large swath of the outlying areas of Houston. Eventually this business will be lost forever and Uber will be regarded as unreliable in many areas just like yellow cab.

Meanwhile of course Uber is resisting all attempts of the city to regulate them. We do have regs in place in Houston but it's a constant battle. And if we weren't such a large and profitable market I doubt they would have agreed to them. It took a rape allegation on a convicted felon who passed their background check to get them to finally start deactivating non-compliant drivers.

I just don't see this path as sustainable. The new drivers are catching on and eventually they will run out of newbies to take the non profitable trips and then what? They continue the guarantees and surges forever?

The only solution I see is to raise the rates. So I *****. And whine.

I'd go on about ratings, insurance, and driver treatment but that's a whole 'nother problem. The above as I see it is how they're hurting UBER.

And you can say that they'll raise rates once this becomes unsustainable but by then they'll have lost drivers AND riders. It needs to be now.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is not just that in some markets it's pretty much impossible to make money, it's that even those of us that do can see the writing on the wall.
> 
> I live in Sugar Land just SW of Houston. I only drive the high guarantees and surges. The rate here is $1.10/mile.
> 
> ...


Eventually, the young'uns like cd029 and Edantes figure this fact out and they learn how to game the system like the more experienced, profitable drivers have. The simple fact is, if a driver follows all Uber's rules and suggestions, driving become a break-even endeavor at best.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Are you an Uber driver?


You wanna bet 500 that I've done way more rides than you?


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Don't forget to set aside a piece for the tax man too.


Proly don't record his miles either. These noobs crack me up all the time.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


Are you keeping a log of miles driven? Remember, not just miles with pax in car, but also miles getting to pax and miles driving to your wait spots. Each mile you record reduces your taxable income by 57.5 cents. I drove a little over 20K miles last year, so I lowered my taxable income by a little over $12K just from my miles driven. And the truly beautiful part is that it costs me only 26.2 cents per mile to operate my car. Score!


----------



## UberATX (Mar 11, 2015)

Everyone is always happy in the beginning until they figure out Uber doesn't give a rats ass about you. Here today, gone tomorrow is their motto. The pax will always get the upper hand even if you report them, they have a low score, if you get screwed over on a ride, etc.

..god forbid you get into an accident, Uber will definitely back you up.....


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Well, he seems to be doing well WITHOUT gaming the system. He probably isn't aware of that strategy. So it's doubly encouraging then.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

BostonTaxiDriver said:


> Well, he seems to be doing well WITHOUT gaming the system. He probably isn't aware of that strategy. So it's doubly encouraging then.


On the other hand, he claims to be earning $27.50 per hour, and we all know that's not true. But that does make one curious about how Edantes is calculating profit, doesn't it?


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Paxocalifragilistic said:


> Good luck and keep up the good attitude. Don't listen to the cry babies and pax haters on here because the drivers that make money are too busy to hang out and *****.


Refreshing


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Edantes said:


> Wow so many unhappy and cynical people? Why not just quit if its so bad? Two friends of mine drive here too and make a ton of money. One of them has been doing it for 4 months and the other for about 6 months. They love it. Find something you enjoy and do it. If you hate your job - move on.
> 
> I love my regular job. This is just extra money for trips and savings.


Refreshing


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Give these guys a chance 
Maybe they have "mojo & flow"
Seriously


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Give these guys a chance
> Maybe they have "mojo & flow"
> Seriously


I like Flo. That's who I purchase my insurance from.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I like Flo. That's who I purchase my insurance from.


LOL!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> Cry babies...euphemism for experienced, knowledgeable drivers.


No, he got it right, crybabies. The new guy is having fun - let him. I'm looking at you Desert Driver. Just say, have fun and come back in two weeks.

Send him to UberHammer Blog and give him a wink. flyingdingo was just like this guy and still driving and gave us a lot of very funny "oh shit" kinda posts.

So Edantes i say to you - Go get em tiger!

Please post your first weeks' bank deposit, subtract $0.57 per mile and make us eat our words! (Well explain later where that number comes from)


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> No, he got it right, crybabies. The new guy is having fun - let him. I'm looking at you Desert Driver. Just say, have fun and come back in two weeks.
> 
> Send him to UberHammer Blog and give him a wink. flyingdingo was just like this guy and still driving and gave us a lot of very funny "oh shit" kinda posts.
> 
> ...


I love driving U/L. I just wish I didn't understand the numbers as well as I do. I'm on the streets right now, in fact.
But because I have the grasp of the numbers that I do, my constant harangue of local Uber helped get us a bump in fares. New rates go into effect in less than three hours. We'll start another fare increase campaign come fall.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> The problem is not just that in some markets it's pretty much impossible to make money, it's that even those of us that do can see the writing on the wall.
> 
> I live in Sugar Land just SW of Houston. I only drive the high guarantees and surges. The rate here is $1.10/mile.
> 
> ...


Well reasoned.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Wow so many unhappy and cynical people? Why not just quit if its so bad? Two friends of mine drive here too and make a ton of money. One of them has been doing it for 4 months and the other for about 6 months. They love it. Find something you enjoy and do it. If you hate your job - move on.
> 
> I love my regular job. This is just extra money for trips and savings.


Before you dismiss every person who issues a wake up call as unhappy and cynical, bare in mind, many people came into Uber with the idea that it was something they would be able to do full time in order to make a good living from it. You also have people on here who already have made a living driving livery full time. I personally fall into that category.

Speaking for myself, the fear or anger is not so much an us against them kind of relationship that Travis K would like us all to believe. For myself it is the fear that this kind of work is only going to be viable as a very casual, part time work. Uber Metrics as far as I can tell would like to reduce the workforce to a condition where drivers are only as viable as long as their current schnazzy car is new. They will be disposable.

It is a bummer in a way that newbies get hit in the face with a truck load of energy when they post excitedly about their first weekend of driving. I think the fear is that the format favors amateurism, where being a pro simply means you do it to make your living. Uber's model favors amateurs and hobbyist, because they are far more likely to accept status quo and Travis bucks against change or anything that goes against his grain.

There is a hell of a good chance a typical Uber driver isn't going to last much more than six months. In that time, they bet against disclosure with their personal insurance carrier and they ignore the wear and tear to their car. The work turns out not to pay so good, it's so long Uber!

I believe Travis would rather keep replacing drivers constantly rather than really concern himself with their well being. For those reasons, I'll hazard a guess that over enthusiastic newby posts touch a particular nerve. There is no provision for elbow room on the streets.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

cd029 said:


> LOL every time someone comes in and is enthusiastic about driving for Uber everyone always has to come in and beat them down. Let him enjoy the moment - if the expenses are that bad he'll learn over time. BTW I am not an Uber driver but I've been considering it on some nights and weekends. I have to say almost everyone seems to be negative about it in here.


I agree. At this point, they should hear crickets when they post this.


----------



## flashgordonnc (Oct 24, 2014)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


That is what all the newbies said about "Day Trading" too.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

I posted the nearly the exact post after my first 20 rides. The negative folks also beat me down. I wondered if they are so smart, why are they still driving?
Near ride #100 a drunk tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph. I survived, and will continue to drive until I find a real job in my field. I am in San Diego, and the price drop brought the market down to $1.85/mile at this time, so we can still make some money. I am green as grass, but choose to "endeavor to persevere", because it is this or 7-11 with the glut of laid off engineers in San Diego. After my first week I realize this is no give away, but nothing is. I am used to working long hours with few results, so engineering kind of prepared me for Uber. I did over work myself, and am learning to pace myself. Don't listen to the "nattering nabobs negativism" yet, I have not. If you are still making enough bucks to pay the bills like I am, go forth with the rest of us newbies until we have to do something else. Just keep doing what you need to do to pay the rent. If Uber fails for us, we will figure out something else.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder if sacto barbs a secret admirer of Travis? She seems to admire the likes of andreas and co who adore the Uber bigwigs.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> ...Near ride #100 a drunk tried to put me in a headlock on the freeway at 65mph. I survived...


You can't just drop this little nugget without telling us the rest of the story here.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> I am in San Diego, and the price drop brought the market down to $1.85/mile at this time, so we can still make some money..


You might want to check that Mark.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Here is what I reported to Uber:

"PAX was a young guy, very drunk. He had had several shots at the bar just before entering my car. He got drunker as the ride progressed. He stated all people were liars, and I was a liar. He kept grabbing my neck, and finally put me in a head lock. I warned him not to touch me again or I would drop him on the side of he freeway. He would not keep his seat belt on. He punched the windshield of my car several times (no apparent damage). I dropped him at his location. Drove a block down the street to make sure he didn't wander off in the rain, and made it inside. He was that drunk. I thought I was in actual danger. I am 61 years old, and am not interested in a fight. This guy should be blocked from Uber. I gave him a 1 star rating, because Uber does not have a "dangerous PAX" rating. Don't let another Uber driver experience this PAX, as he is dangerous. "


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Uber got right back to me via email:

Hi Mark,

Thanks very much for providing this information, I am very sorry to hear about this incident. We appreciate you remaining professional throughout this ordeal. I have noted this information on the trip log and also passed this along to my manager so they can record the incident on the rider's profile and take appropriate action.

Unfortunately, there are riders that are disrespectful for no reason and at no fault of the driver. We understand these situations happen and take that into account when evaluating 5 star ratings. Thanks again for providing this information.

Please feel free to reply with any other questions or concerns!

Best,

xxxxx (name deleted)
*Uber Support*


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Frndthduvl:
You are correct. The base fare is $1.85 with $1.10/mile and $0.20 per min.
https://www.uber.com/cities/san-diego
Cut and paste error. Sorry.


----------



## Kalee (Feb 18, 2015)

I am convinced that Uber was conceived by a dude that behaves exactly as this pax behaved. A piece of scum that cannot control himself when binge drinking. A ******bag dude that dreamt of having his own army of drivers at the ready at anytime he demanded their services.
Drivers that he could order deactivated for any reason if they didn't consume the excrement that he spewed from his drunken pie hole whilst being shuttled from bar to bar.

We are just a toy for someone that, because he is unable to control himself, created this system as payback for all the times he behaved as this pax did and was denied rides by taxis.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Easy money??...ROFL! Thats how i felt on my first day.

Wait till you get customers who takes you to SE DC on a 35 min drive or Fairfax to route 123 on a 40min drive with no PAX on the way back at 11pm at night.

A ride to Dulles airport at 4pm, will net you an 1 hour drive back in traffic with no customers.

There is no easy money in life, unless you hit loto #s or your parents own an oil company.

If you want to make money with Uber, then you need to work +40/week, other wise get another job.

Its easy money, only because your friends dont have to deal with 8-5 helicopter bosses who watch them over their shoulders every min.
At the end of the day, its just as hard as any job. With Uber, you dont have one Boss, you have 20 Managers per day that you have to deal with, "SILENTLY" judging you every single minute as you drive. Each rider is a whole new bag of crap boss to deal with.
If you cant work under worst pressure, then Uber is not for you. And you will get slave drivers that will make your day a living hell.

Thankfully, ive driven Limo in the past, so i know how to deal with the worst of the worst.

Get back to me after you hit 100 rides.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


Ok, so its been about 2+ weeks and I have done over 250 rides. Once again - this is easy money. Have made a ton of cash. From the majority of posts - most of you guys must be doing something wrong, stupid or just flat out miserable and like to complain. My advise - stop driving. Does uber care for me? Probably not all that much. But do I care about them? Nope. You have to look at this as your own thing - not a partnership with uber - there isn't a parent figure that is going to help you and hold your hand. 
My average has been right around $26 an hour since I started. I don't drive around looking for fares, I park to keep the miles down. The first hour pays for a tank of gas that lasts me 2 days of driving. The rest is money in the bank. I go between Northern VA and DC and it is nonstop business all night. I haven't had to wait longer than 1 minute for a fare to come in. I see other uber drivers out there too, so someone else must be making money too. And yes, I have a portion transferred into my savings for the tax man. 
What I have learned - GWU is a nonstop gold mine.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Easy money??...ROFL! Thats how i felt on my first day.
> 
> Wait till you get customers who takes you to SE DC on a 35 min drive or Fairfax to route 123 on a 40min drive with no PAX on the way back at 11pm at night.
> 
> ...


Done just over 250 rides. Once again - easiest money I have ever made.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Kalee said:


> I am convinced that Uber was conceived by a dude that behaves exactly as this pax behaved. A piece of scum that cannot control himself when binge drinking. A ******bag dude that dreamt of having his own army of drivers at the ready at anytime he demanded their services.
> Drivers that he could order deactivated for any reason if they didn't consume the excrement that he spewed from his drunken pie hole whilst being shuttled from bar to bar.
> 
> We are just a toy for someone that, because he is unable to control himself, created this system as payback for all the times he behaved as this pax did and was denied rides by taxis.


Ouch.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

2 weeks? Come back in six month, easy money, and maybe someone would listen to you.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Ok, so its been about 2+ weeks and I have done over 250 rides. Once again - this is easy money. Have made a ton of cash. From the majority of posts - most of you guys must be doing something wrong, stupid or just flat out miserable and like to complain. My advise - stop driving. Does uber care for me? Probably not all that much. But do I care about them? Nope. You have to look at this as your own thing - not a partnership with uber - there isn't a parent figure that is going to help you and hold your hand.
> My average has been right around $26 an hour since I started. I don't drive around looking for fares, I park to keep the miles down. The first hour pays for a tank of gas that lasts me 2 days of driving. The rest is money in the bank. I go between Northern VA and DC and it is nonstop business all night. I haven't had to wait longer than 1 minute for a fare to come in. I see other uber drivers out there too, so someone else must be making money too. And yes, I have a portion transferred into my savings for the tax man.
> What I have learned - GWU is a nonstop gold mine.


Looks like you've got a little over a month invested now. Do you still feel the same? Have you figured out yet that as a business operator you have to calculate more expense than gas? Has anyone damaged your car yet? We seriously we like to know how you feel now.


----------



## Edantes (Apr 18, 2015)

J. D. said:


> Looks like you've got a little over a month invested now. Do you still feel the same? Have you figured out yet that as a business operator you have to calculate more expense than gas? Has anyone damaged your car yet? We seriously we like to know how you feel now.


May 17 was my one month mark. I could not drive for a week due to my father being in the hospital. Otherwise I drove almost every single day. My question for all of you that dog on Uber. Why do you drive for them when you dislike it so much? If it doesn't work for you, move on. Quit. You all must be doing something wrong. What is your average net per fare? Average distance? Etc? Do you all calculate these? How often do you get cash tips? I average 1 tip per night for a total of $4.
For the person saying wait until I have to drive from SE to Dulles. Been there many times. Had a surge on a few of them and pulled in over $70 each trip. Toward the end of one night I even got a ride to Fredericksburg, VA from NW DC. Which was perfect for me as I live in VA. If I get sent out of the area (DC/Arlington) I don't fight my way back to the city to drive there. I drive in that area and most of the time I get rides back to the city. I try to drive at least 6 hours a day. I start my regular job at 10am in DC, so I leave my house around 430am an head into the city to drive before my regular job, then drive after work as well. 
And yes, I know about more expenses outside of gas. Depreciation, cost of the items I offer to riders, etc. This is not my first business. The potential for making money can be incredible. So instead of sitting on your ass and complaining in this forum - get out there and make money. Or better yet - please stay here and I'll make the money.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Edantes said:


> Or better yet - please stay here and I'll make the money.


You gotta deal!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

It's feels just like watching a slasher movie. You scream at the screen, "don't go in there, he's hiding behind the door!" Slash.


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Getting up at 4:30am before his regular job and driving every day. My God, this noob had no life. He calls it making money! Just wait to change your oli monthly, then brakes and rottors, wait till you have to buy new tires, moneymaker my ass. Yo ain't seen it all, your life is a life of a dog and you loving it. Wait until you start noticing money missing in your pay statement, wait until you have to communicate with Uber CSRs, wait until pax **** your rating up, you start getting tickets and your wheels fall of. You ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till your back hurts and God forbid you get your ass in an accident. Live dogs life until it happens.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

MikeB said:


> Getting up at 4:30am before his regular job and driving every day. My God, this noob had no life. He calls it making money! Just wait to change your oli monthly, then brakes and rottors, wait till you have to buy new tires, moneymaker my ass. Yo ain't seen it all, your life is a life of a dog and you loving it. Wait until you start noticing money missing in your pay statement, wait until you have to communicate with Uber CSRs, wait until pax **** your rating up, you start getting tickets and your wheels fall of. You ain't seen nothing yet. Wait till your back hurts and God forbid you get your ass in an accident. Live dogs life until it happens.


Hey, he enjoys it for now! The Uber hype illusion is alive and well.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

Its like VEGAS .... worst thing that can happen is to win on your first trip!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> That only applies if a driver is actually earning a profit.


Hey, it's realistically possible to net out as much as $4 an hour pay with a $27 per hour gross. As a second income that $4 is taxable.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Hey, it's realistically possible to net out as much as $4 an hour pay with a $27 per hour gross. As a second income that $4 is taxable.


But if you're applying expenses properly, you can almost reach zero sum.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> But if you're applying expenses properly, you can almost reach zero sum.


Agreed. Which is almost always the case. But if he's driving a 10 yo Prius and never changing the oil or making repairs, he could theoretically net $4.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Agreed. Which is almost always the case. But if he's driving a 10 yo Prius and never changing the oil or making repairs, he could theoretically net $4.


I accept your premise and validate your theory.

Wait...will Uber allow a 10-year old Prius to be driven for livery???


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Edantes said:


> May 17 was my one month mark. I could not drive for a week due to my father being in the hospital. Otherwise I drove almost every single day. My question for all of you that dog on Uber. Why do you drive for them when you dislike it so much? If it doesn't work for you, move on. Quit. You all must be doing something wrong. What is your average net per fare? Average distance? Etc? Do you all calculate these? How often do you get cash tips? I average 1 tip per night for a total of $4.
> For the person saying wait until I have to drive from SE to Dulles. Been there many times. Had a surge on a few of them and pulled in over $70 each trip. Toward the end of one night I even got a ride to Fredericksburg, VA from NW DC. Which was perfect for me as I live in VA. If I get sent out of the area (DC/Arlington) I don't fight my way back to the city to drive there. I drive in that area and most of the time I get rides back to the city. I try to drive at least 6 hours a day. I start my regular job at 10am in DC, so I leave my house around 430am an head into the city to drive before my regular job, then drive after work as well.
> And yes, I know about more expenses outside of gas. Depreciation, cost of the items I offer to riders, etc. This is not my first business. The potential for making money can be incredible. So instead of sitting on your ass and complaining in this forum - get out there and make money. Or better yet - please stay here and I'll make the money.


I wasn't aware rose-colored glasses were still in style.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Edantes said:


> Today was my first day driving. I worked about 5 hours and pulled in just under $27.50 an hour. Honestly this is the easiest job I have ever had. I plan on driving 2-3 days a week and put in 15-20 hours. I figure I can pull in over $2000 a month. I wish that I would have started months ago.


Your optimism is certainly refreshing. But your failure to adequately and properly calculate your true costs sounds like a broken record. My two pieces of advice today would be.

Never lose your optimism
Take a cost accounting course


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Your optimism is certainly refreshing. But your failure to adequately and properly calculate your true costs sounds like a broken record. My two pieces of advice today would be.
> 
> Never lose your optimism
> Take a cost accounting course


I agree with #1.

But unless #2 is specifically about livery costs, there are some traps. The biggest, ignoring the USDOT, AAA, IRS, or others actual data for the true cost of operating an automobile. It amazes me how so many part-time Uber geniuses and have outsmarted them all.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

J. D. said:


> I agree with #1.
> 
> But unless #2 is specifically about livery costs, there are some traps. The biggest, ignoring the USDOT, AAA, IRS, or others actual data for the true cost of operating an automobile. It amazes me how so many part-time Uber geniuses and have outsmarted them all.


I was amazed when I first got on this forum at how few people understand the true and actual costs of operating an automobile. I sometimes think I should offer a four-hour online course so Uber drivers can truly comprehend how little profit they're earning when all they're doing is prematurely collecting any equity their cars may hold. But, you can lead a horse to water...


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> I was amazed when I first got on this forum at how few people understand the true and actual costs of operating an automobile. I sometimes think I should offer a four-hour online course so Uber drivers can truly comprehend how little profit they're earning when all they're doing is prematurely collecting any equity their cars may hold. But, you can lead a horse to water...


Exactly. But Uber perpetuates the problem by telling them they're earning $25/hour. How absurd! You bet your hiney Uber knows that most part-timers have no business or livery training and they are exploiting that to their $billion pocket books. It is sad that the drivers just can't see how they're being exploited.

I have been doing active research. I have yet to find one single driver who is still actively driving, who even comes close to calculating their true costs. But I blame Uber for preying upon the uniformed, weak-minded, uneducated, and unsuspecting. Oooooo, Uber is so slimy!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Exactly. But Uber perpetuates the problem by telling them they're earning $25/hour. How absurd! You bet your hiney Uber knows that most part-timers have no business or livery training and they are exploiting that to their $billion pocket books. It is sad that the drivers just can't see how they're being exploited.
> 
> I have been doing active research. I have yet to find one single driver who is still actively driving, who even comes close to calculating their true costs. But I blame Uber for preying upon the uniformed, weak-minded, uneducated, and unsuspecting. Oooooo, Uber is so slimy!


Succinctly and beautifully stated. No rational, informed person will argue against your comment.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Succinctly and beautifully stated. No rational, informed person will argue against your comment.


Thank you. Problem #1. The irrational & uniformed outnumber the rational and informed by huge margins.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Problem #2. Confusing cash flow with profit.

Uber's cash flow for a driver can be pretty darn good at times.

But profit rarely equates to at least minimum wage, Most drivers have no clue that they're working the equilivant of $2/hour.

If a driver's immediate need is for cash flow, Uber can be a good source for a short time (few weeks). As long as they are informed enough to know that long term (even part-time), they are going to lose.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

J. D. said:


> Problem #2. Confusing cash flow with profit.
> 
> Uber's cash flow for a driver can be pretty darn good at times.
> 
> ...


Excellent point, again. If a person needs quick cash (e.g., Xmas holiday shopping) then driving for U/L is a better idea than a payday loan. But the problem (and you know this well, J. D.) is that ACTUAL hourly wage doesn't come close to what Uber claims you'll make. Sure, a driver can cash flow $25 per hour. But the profit per hour is typically $8 to $10. On a really good weekend with plenty of surging and lots of trips, I have maxed out at $14.50 per hour in profit. But my cash flow per hour was 2.5 times my profit per hour. But I was never naive or foolish enough to believe for a second that I was earning $35 in profit. And no matter how many times we scream this from the rooftops, uninformed newbs with rose-colored glasses and sorely lacking math skills will believe they're earning more than $25 per hour in profit. *NEWS FLASH: No Uber driver anywhere ever earned $25 per hour in profit.*


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> On a really good weekend with plenty of surging and lots of trips, I have maxed out at $14.50 per hour in profit.


Wow! Even that's about 10x better than the average driver. The last weekend I worked, my profit calculated out to LESS than $1.95/hour. Almost no surges. I say less than because there are still outstanding costs not in that number. I suspect, when I add in all costs, there will be zero profit.

But hey, I cash flowed $14/hour!


----------



## zombieguy (May 22, 2015)

I have worked in sales and have gone through a lot of sales training. Every single sales trainer that I dealt with all said the same common thing that 1 of them called the coffee club. They all said to avoid the coffee club. The coffee club are the people that stand around and do nothing but ***** and whine about why they aren't making money, about why its the company's fault, its this and that and how they just get screwed. When you become a member of the coffee club, its time to move on....


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

zombieguy said:


> I have worked in sales and have gone through a lot of sales training. Every single sales trainer that I dealt with all said the same common thing that 1 of them called the coffee club. They all said to avoid the coffee club. The coffee club are the people that stand around and do nothing but ***** and whine about why they aren't making money, about why its the company's fault, its this and that and how they just get screwed. When you become a member of the coffee club, its time to move on....


Welcome to the coffee club zombieguy!


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Before you dismiss every person who issues a wake up call as unhappy and cynical, bare in mind, many people came into Uber with the idea that it was something they would be able to do full time in order to make a good living from it. You also have people on here who already have made a living driving livery full time. I personally fall into that category.
> 
> Speaking for myself, the fear or anger is not so much an us against them kind of relationship that Travis K would like us all to believe. For myself it is the fear that this kind of work is only going to be viable as a very casual, part time work. Uber Metrics as far as I can tell would like to reduce the workforce to a condition where drivers are only as viable as long as their current schnazzy car is new. They will be disposable.
> 
> ...


Well said!!!


----------



## VIncent (Mar 16, 2015)

I understand cash flow vs profit.

I enjoy the freedom of working when I want around my already busy schedule and it supplements my income.

*I drive in the Phoenix/Tempe/Scottsdale area and here are my secrets (lol). *

I only drive Friday, Sat nights or when I think it will be busy (graduation at ASU, Big games or concerts etc etc)

I only take UberXL AND lyft Plus trips.

I don't serve water, gum, cookies or anything else.

I have a cooler of drinks for myself and when passengers have asked me for a bottle I say that's my personal stash I bought before I started driving today, but I can stop at the QT or Circle K for you to buy some for yourself if you like (99% decline).

I arrive fast, I take the GPS route to the location and make small talk when they speak first.

I keep my paid off 2005 Honda Pilot clean and smelling good. (yes I know its going to be deactivated in 2016) 

I keep track of miles in a spreadsheet starting millage vs ending mileage and actual miles driven.

I make good money ($17 - $18 hr profit most weekends), so I am under no illusion that it's easy money, nor that I will get rich.

I have a 4.83 rating and 500 trips under my belt

If you think you can work 9-5 m-f and make enough to live you are kidding yourself.

All in all if you approach it correctly driving for lyft and uber is a good way to make some cash. Just don't go into debt (cas cards, Credit cards fgor tires etc etc) and make sure to put away 25% of everything you make for expenses (tires, oil changes, and taxes.) I just started depositing Lyft payments to a separate account I don't touch unless needed for above.


----------



## J. D. (May 13, 2015)

VIncent said:


> *I drive in the Phoenix/Tempe/Scottsdale area and here are my secrets (lol). *
> 
> put away 25% of everything you make for expenses (tires, oil changes, and taxes.) I just started depositing Lyft payments to a separate account I don't touch unless needed for above.


Vincent,

This looks like VERY good advice. Newbies, take notice.

This obviosly isn't your first day. I enjoyed the work but sadly, no Lyft in my town and almost no XL requests. If I didn't take X, (and I thought seriously about it) I'd been sitting a lot. Surges only happened during bar closing time. Mostly college students and minimum fares. Yelch! To make it work, I'd have to move.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Mark in SD said:


> Uber got right back to me via email:
> 
> Hi Mark,
> 
> ...


Same canned response I've received. Goddamn, I wish we had this shit when I worked customer service. I actually had to be a human being, not a robot.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Edantes said:


> May 17 was my one month mark. I could not drive for a week due to my father being in the hospital. Otherwise I drove almost every single day. My question for all of you that dog on Uber. Why do you drive for them when you dislike it so much? If it doesn't work for you, move on. Quit. You all must be doing something wrong. What is your average net per fare? Average distance? Etc? Do you all calculate these? How often do you get cash tips? I average 1 tip per night for a total of $4.
> For the person saying wait until I have to drive from SE to Dulles. Been there many times. Had a surge on a few of them and pulled in over $70 each trip. Toward the end of one night I even got a ride to Fredericksburg, VA from NW DC. Which was perfect for me as I live in VA. If I get sent out of the area (DC/Arlington) I don't fight my way back to the city to drive there. I drive in that area and most of the time I get rides back to the city. I try to drive at least 6 hours a day. I start my regular job at 10am in DC, so I leave my house around 430am an head into the city to drive before my regular job, then drive after work as well.
> And yes, I know about more expenses outside of gas. Depreciation, cost of the items I offer to riders, etc. This is not my first business. The potential for making money can be incredible. So instead of sitting on your ass and complaining in this forum - get out there and make money. Or better yet - please stay here and I'll make the money.


You haven't said anything about your mileage.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I accept your premise and validate your theory.
> 
> Wait...will Uber allow a 10-year old Prius to be driven for livery???


Depends on the market I think.


----------

